

TREC Knowledge Base Acceleration - jcr
http://trec-kba.org/

======
nl
Are the papers linked from anywhere?

There are few slide decks on [http://trec-
kba.org/data/index.shtml](http://trec-kba.org/data/index.shtml), but they
don't seem to be the complete papers.

~~~
christangrant
The papers from 2013 are available on the TREC notebook page
[http://trec.nist.gov/pubs/trec22/trec2013.html](http://trec.nist.gov/pubs/trec22/trec2013.html)
. This contains all of the TREC tracks (i.e., microblog and crowdsourcing).

You can find other years here
[http://trec.nist.gov/proceedings/proceedings.html](http://trec.nist.gov/proceedings/proceedings.html)

